# Masteron and strength gains



## heavydeads83 (Nov 26, 2013)

This is a compound I have never used nor have I been interested in using because I've always been under the impression this was mainly a bodybuilders drug.  However,  one of my powerlifting buddies that is a very big strong motherfukker is running it for the first time and swears he feels stronger than he ever has.   I have no idea what dose he's running it at but i'm curious to hear from some of you that have ran it if you noticed good strength gains while using this compound.  It's just hard for me to imagine anything topping D-bol or Drol as far as strength gains go.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 26, 2013)

Each compound has a different effect on one another, you should try some and see if your body responds.  This is the only way to know if a certain compound is for u or not.  Basing this off of your buddy's body and not your own is not 2 smart....


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 26, 2013)

Bro I hate the misconception BBer's put out there about compounds.

Mast is something I run a lot it gives me better aggression then tren!

I run mast year round at times.

Test Mast Var
Test Mast Tren

Great cycles!

I know for a fact it aids in a great strength gains your training will be great.

I have preached Mast for powerlifters for a long time now.

I hate bloat and rather run dry compounds that aid in my goals to get stronger.

Mast is mild, a slight AI, helps with tren sides, sex drive through the roof, it helps utilizes the test your running better, Mast P can be pinned M/W/F and it gives great strength gains in max efforts.

It is known as the mild tame tren but it will never recomp you like tren.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 27, 2013)

Exactly what SFG said. I feel pumped as hell to get into the gym, I start lifting n I don't wanna stop. The increase in mental intensity & concentration does wonders for strength. Just think about your best workout where you felt great the whole time, that's mast all day.. and I run 400mg/wk


----------



## Azog (Nov 27, 2013)

They covered pretty much everything above. Just wanna throw my $0.02...Masteron is the shit. That is all.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 27, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> helps with tren sides.



Pray do tell!
You had my curiosity. But now you have my attention.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Pray do tell!
> You had my curiosity. But now you have my attention.



I heard it from a bro that swore by this and to be honest I have less sides with mast and tren with test at 1.5g then I did without mast and test at 200mg to 300mg.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 27, 2013)

I couldn't have picked a better group of bro's to get feedback from.  Thanks gents.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2013)

you should run tren so far its bad ass


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> you should run tren so far its bad ass



Tren without Mast is like the panties only half off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Tren without Mast is like the panties only half off.



u can still get your nut with them half down lool


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 27, 2013)

There's not a better "feel good" compound than Mast.   It's my every now and then Anti Depressant, and everything these other gents have said about it is true.  Mast is probably the most underrated drug out there, and does not get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 27, 2013)

Masteron is a great compound and I run it in every single cycle (including while cruising) because it just gives me a better overall feeling. Like fd says for everyone it reacts differently. I have never gotten the strength gains off Mast like I get off tren or even winny. I dont use it for any particular reason except for all the reasons SF stated lol


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Masteron is a great compound and I run it in every single cycle (including while cruising) because it just gives me a better overall feeling. Like fd says for everyone it reacts differently. I have never gotten the strength gains off Mast like I get off tren or even winny. I dont use it for any particular reason except for all the reasons SF stated lol



I never ran winny and it won't give the gains like tren.

IMO it's great to add to a cruise but a 3rd compound for strength gains meaning best to add Var or Tren with it but again Mast and Test alone is much better then Test alone.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 27, 2013)

First off, mast was great for me for strength and clean/lean size. Only down side for me with mast is the DHT and how it makes me shed hair on my frontal hairline, so have dropped it. Also DHT is known to cause aggression hence the hair lose. It's worth taking a lot into man. Second, if you think dbol/drol is strong, theres much others out there you gotta look into since your into strength training/powerlifting brother. Just gotta be a lil more careful with those.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 27, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I couldn't have picked a better group of bro's to get feedback from.  Thanks gents.



Well said Brother


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 27, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I never ran winny and it won't give the gains like tren.
> 
> IMO it's great to add to a cruise but a 3rd compound for strength gains meaning best to add Var or Tren with it but again Mast and Test alone is much better then Test alone.



SFG
 If I wanted to add it to my cruise could I use mast e and pin mon and thurs? and how much would go well with say 250 test c?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> SFG
> If I wanted to add it to my cruise could I use mast e and pin mon and thurs? and how much would go well with say 250 test c?



300mg

I pin Mast P M/W/F


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 27, 2013)

When I decide to use mast i'll probably pin mast e monday and thursday because that's my test cyp pinning schedule anyway.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 27, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> When I decide to use mast i'll probably pin mast e monday and thursday because that's my test cyp pinning schedule anyway.



That's what I am thinking
Or change test esters. I read something about test ace once I bet that would go well with the M/W/F time. Its only one more pin a week.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 27, 2013)

mast is good stuff, i like mast and test together. tren on the other hand is not for me.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 28, 2013)

I run it year round.  I think it helps me to stay leaner but also helps keep sides down.    Best part is it Makes me a pornstar


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> SFG
> If I wanted to add it to my cruise could I use mast e and pin mon and thurs? and how much would go well with say 250 test c?



I run Mast E and pin it (same pin) with my Test C. Tues & Sat. Dosage wise, anywhere from 300-400 Mg should do the trick.


----------

